# Building a cage



## labs5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello!

I'm currently looking into getting a hedgie. As i don't have the space for a traditional size cage I'm building my own. I am planning on using plywood (probably finished on one side) and then browsing the forum i found alot of people use padding. 
My questions are, would something like fleece be ok for padding? and as i am multileveling the cage (with no chance of falling) Should I use PVC pipe to make tunnels up and down? or does anyone else have any ideas?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Fleece makes excellent bedding. When you say padding, i'm not sure whether you mean you would be able to remove and wash it...thats pretty important for a hedge hog cage.

Drier vents are also a good way to connect a loft with the main floor. 

Some other concerns... how are you planning on ventilating it? with wire? because if you are having wire sides, just make sure the ends are properly tucked away or sealed some how so there's no injury risk


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep in mind that A LOT of hedgehogs will refuse to use a second level. How much room do you have available for a 1 level cage?

I wouldn't use plywood. Wood can harbor mites so if your hedgie ever gets them, it will be pretty much impossible to get rid of all the eggs in the cage.

You can take a look at these threads, maybe you will have some ideas. 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=71


----------



## labs5 (Mar 7, 2011)

11swedishfish said:


> Fleece makes excellent bedding. When you say padding, i'm not sure whether you mean you would be able to remove and wash it...thats pretty important for a hedge hog cage.
> 
> Drier vents are also a good way to connect a loft with the main floor.
> 
> Some other concerns... how are you planning on ventilating it? with wire? because if you are having wire sides, just make sure the ends are properly tucked away or sealed some how so there's no injury risk


Yes, i am planning for it to be removable. And thank you. I am planning on using wire. Thank you.



susanaproenca said:


> Keep in mind that A LOT of hedgehogs will refuse to use a second level. How much room do you have available for a 1 level cage?
> 
> I wouldn't use plywood. Wood can harbor mites so if your hedgie ever gets them, it will be pretty much impossible to get rid of all the eggs in the cage.
> 
> ...


And the space i have is 2'6" x 1'8" i could push it to 3' and 2'. i was just worried that it wouldn't be enough space for a hedgie because i had read that they need lots of space. And thank you for your help!


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

we strongly advise against wood because its difficult to sanitize (even well lacquered) and can harbor mites/mold/bacteria very easily. 
Fleece is commonly used to line the cage instead of wooden or fibrous substrate. Its a lot less messy to have a layer of fleece than have wood (which as I said before can come with mites in it) or other bits floating around.

A really great and popular option are the C&C cages- Cubes and coroplast. They are sturdy, easy to make and inexpensive for their size. They are super easy to clean and sanitize and are very customizable. Also, the sterilite bins are a good option for limited space. 

Lots of people use lofts/second levels but not every hedgie will use them. PVC pipe is kind of slippery for a ramp. The ramp needs to be completely enclosed though, I recommend gutter hosing. Its bendable and has lots of traction with the ridges and easy to clean/sanitize. Also make sure that the ramp/tubes aren't too steep (45 degrees is sometimes too steep). I shy away from dryer vent because some are metal (which scares me of overheating.. metal tube.. yikes!) and the plastic ones seem flimsy to me (plus all the crinkly parts look like a pain to clean, and young hedgies are poop machines and track it everywhere!)


----------



## labs5 (Mar 7, 2011)

Kenzi said:


> we strongly advise against wood because its difficult to sanitize (even well lacquered) and can harbor mites/mold/bacteria very easily.
> Fleece is commonly used to line the cage instead of wooden or fibrous substrate. Its a lot less messy to have a layer of fleece than have wood (which as I said before can come with mites in it) or other bits floating around.
> 
> A really great and popular option are the C&C cages- Cubes and coroplast. They are sturdy, easy to make and inexpensive for their size. They are super easy to clean and sanitize and are very customizable. Also, the sterilite bins are a good option for limited space.
> ...


Awesome. Thank you! That's much easier for me to make. Thank you for the idea. and the gutter hosing is a good idea too.

and would 2 ft x 3 ft be too small?

Thank you muchly


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

2x3 would be fine!


----------



## labs5 (Mar 7, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> 2x3 would be fine!


 Awesome! 
thank you!


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

From what I've read, the minimum amount of space for a hedgie is about 16in. by 24-30in. so your 2ft. by 3ft. is actually a perfect size!!! [this is also the size that my breeder reccomended and usues for all of her hedgies] I've also read though that if you're going to expand to expand horizontally rather than vertically since A. hedgies are runners, therefore a long cage will give them lots of opportunity to either do laps or give them more exersize since they have to walk further to get to stuff rather than having it all clumped in a certain area. B. heating a multi-level cage becomes an issue [and one I'm still trying to resolve]. I'm not saying don't make a multi-level cage as some hedgies really enjoy them! You'll just have to get a bit creative. I've also seen people use vinyl dryer tubing as a "ladder" to an upper level [they are also about 4in. in diameter so your hedgie can fit!]. I saw this user video of the dryer tubing on here


----------

